# meaty smelling soap HELP!



## Trisha in WA (Sep 28, 2005)

I made a fantastic shampoo bar recently! It works really well, doesn't make my hair feel stripped and squeaky, lathers nice and everything. but it STINKS! I used beef tallow that I rendered myself..probably was too warm.
Can I rebatch it and add essential oils to hide the beef smell? If so, is there a ratio of how much eo to a certain amount of soap that I should use? I have a fair amount of peppermint or lavender eo that I could use. If I need to get something else to hide the smell I will. I really love how the recipe turned out in every other way.

Thanks in advance!
Trisha


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

I would rebatch it. Grate it down as fine as you can add a couple TBSP. of water to it and toss around until the water is absorbed. Throw it in a crockpot set on high until it starts to melt, then turn it down to low. Once the soap looks transluscent like old vaseline, turn off the heat, stir it to cool it down a bit....Add the EO, but DON'T HAVE YOUR FACE OVER THE POT. The heat from the soap will burn off some of the EO, but if you wait too long, you won't be able to work with the glob very well. GLOP the soap into your molds and cover with something to protect your hands. Slam the molds on the counter to drive out any air bubbles. When cool, it's ready to use. But, I would let it set for a week or so to dry out. Normally, I would use .5oz. (1/2 oz) per POUND of soap that I'm scenting if using peppermint. You can add a little more if need be to cover the tallow smell.


----------



## Trisha in WA (Sep 28, 2005)

THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!!! 
That is a big help. I was so disappointed when I got a whiff of this stuff, especially after it made my hair feel so nice and soft!


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

It is worth while to give it a try, but if the odor is that strong, you may not be able to cover it. Maybe after if cures a few weeks, it won't smell so bad, What a shame, since the reciepe seems to have turned out wonderful for you.


----------



## Trisha in WA (Sep 28, 2005)

I am willing to endure the smell...that's how great the recipe is. 
I think I'll use lavender as that's a pretty strong scent. Hopefully it will work.


----------



## Shazza (Nov 20, 2004)

I love the squeaky clean we get from our homemade soaps!!!


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Trisha, did you rebatch? How is the odor now?


----------



## Trisha in WA (Sep 28, 2005)

Tinker, I haven't had the time yet. I hope to get it done in the next couple of weeks though. Thank you for asking! I will report back on how it turns out.


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

Trisha; when you do get to it, I'd advise you to add a little more water to the shreds. The soap is going to dry out in the meantime and it won't melt back down as easy as new soap.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

I wonder if it might help to grate it now, and let it sit a few days? Don't know if it will make any difference, but maybe drying/airing it out a bit before you rebatch will cut down on the odor.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

For rebatching, shred the soap. The night before the rebatch, add 1 teaspoon of water per pound of shreds. Toss the shreds, cover and let sit overnight.

When dealing with any type of animal oils, be sure you work with a low heat.


----------



## Trisha in WA (Sep 28, 2005)

Thank you Cyndi. I have never had much success on rebatching, so I am glad you posted good instructions.

Yeah...I know about animal fats and temps. It just got a little too hot when I was rendering it. Oops


----------

